# Maratac Extreme 9290 AA Flashlight



## DanPonjican (Jul 31, 2009)

Just picked up a Maratac Extreme 9290 AA Flashlight from County Comm (link). Looked like a great value and had a good recommendation of County Comm from a friend. 

Dropped an alkaline AA (Energizer) in it to test when I got it and it doesn't work. Switch doesn't turn it on unless I push way past the clicker and even then it just barely illuminates the Cree 7090-XR-E Q5 emitter. 

I'm still waiting for a response from them on the issue so I will keep everyone posted on the progress.

Anyone else have an issue with Maratac lights?


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jul 31, 2009)

Did you insert the battery the right way? Is everything screwed on tightly? Does it have new batteries?


----------



## DanPonjican (Jul 31, 2009)

I think I just fixed it... the metal ring in the tail cap that holds the switch assembly in place was loose. But I'm not sure it is operating properly though. The light supposed to be variable as you turn the cap. Right now it is just slowing dimming between full and the lowest setting if I turn the head. Is that normal?


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 31, 2009)

Doesn't it looks like.....


----------



## xenonk (Jul 31, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Doesn't it looks like.....



Cannot unsee...


----------



## f22shift (Jul 31, 2009)

DanPonjican said:


> I think I just fixed it... the metal ring in the tail cap that holds the switch assembly in place was loose. But I'm not sure it is operating properly though. The light supposed to be variable as you turn the cap. Right now it is just slowing dimming between full and the lowest setting if I turn the head. Is that normal?


 

you loosen the head and it ramps up or down. when you see the output you want you tighten. it should blink when it reaches the end of each output.
i would recommend using a nimh battery rather than an alkaline.

http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_19&products_id=94

it's the same as this light(itp c7t). check out the video.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Doesn't it looks like.....


 
An iTP C7 model with a different finish? Yeah, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## gorn (Aug 3, 2009)

I picked one of these up a couple of weeks ago. Great light. It's made by iTP which is owned by Olight. I really like the color of the natural HA. It has replaced my Olight titanium infinium as my belt carry light. It works the same as the Olight but is not a limited edition so if I lose it, oh well.

If you look at the PC board you will see iTP etched onto it.


----------



## DanPonjican (Aug 7, 2009)

After cleaning it up and fixing the minor quirks this has turned out to be a solid light. So far so good.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 7, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> An iTP C7 model with a different finish? Yeah, that's exactly what it is.



Bingo.


----------



## GotDogs (Aug 27, 2009)

I picked one of these up last week. I have to say, from a price point it's a solid lil' bugger. I also picked up thier AAA and was pretty surprised. I like 'em. I am probably gonna get a couple more.

John I. lovecpf


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I picked up a 9290 AA this week. It runs great. I like how you can vary the brightness and it will remember the last setting when you turn the light back on. Its a keeper. Though not a tiny light,it is comfortable to hold and use.


----------



## GotDogs (Sep 3, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


> I picked up a 9290 AA this week. It runs great. I like how you can vary the brightness and it will remember the last setting when you turn the light back on. Its a keeper. Though not a tiny light,it is comfortable to hold and use.


 
Good Score!!! Glad you like yours, I like mine allot.

John


----------



## Fazookus (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a little late to this party but it couldn't hurt to ask...

Does anybody know how to get a Maratac 9290-AA fixed? Mine sat for a couple of weeks and now it's completely dead, no corrosion or anything, it's just dead.

I bought it from countycomm.com and while I like the kind of stuff they carry they can't be bothered to provide customer support (in my limited experience with them).

Anybody got a good way to get this thing fixed?

TIA,

Faz


----------



## Fazookus (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a little late to this party but it couldn't hurt to ask...

Does anybody know how to get a Maratac 9290-AA fixed? Mine sat for a couple of weeks and now it's completely dead, no corrosion or anything, it's just dead.

I bought it from countycomm.com and while I like the kind of stuff they carry they can't be bothered to provide customer support (in my limited experience with them).

Anybody got a good way to get this thing fixed?

TIA,

Faz


----------



## DanPonjican (Oct 27, 2009)

Try checking the switch board in the tail cap. Unscrew the tail cap and use a fine needle nose pliers or tweezers to use the two small dimples to tighten this board into the tail cap. Mine got loose and had to tighten it. Works great once that switch board is tightened in there snug.


----------



## Fazookus (Oct 28, 2009)

You are my hero, I didn't think of that 

Now I'm waiting for my Peon, or Prion, or something or other.


----------



## 1 what (Oct 29, 2009)

Take my word for it....prions are not worth waiting for!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2009)

1 what said:


> Take my word for it....prions are not worth waiting for!!



.


----------



## shark_za (Oct 30, 2009)

Back to the topic. 

I'm finding the brother C7 has a beam profile that takes some getting used too. 
On low the side spill is almost not there, on highest its got a very hot spot with workable spill.
I think its good for more medium range stuff.


----------

